# The Bleat Swing is here



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Now, that's kinda neat. Reminds me of a trip-flare...


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes it is pat.pend.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

now that is pretty darn cool:darkbeer:


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I can see allot of good uses for the bleat swing . Should be a good way to stop deer in a shooting lane if a person can activate using their foot at full draw .


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

If you need more information, you can call me at, Home 256-732-3303 8am-1pm Cell 256-777-0060 1pm-12am cst.


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm looking for dealers to sell it in there stores. A friend shoots the parts and I assemble them MADE IN USA. P.M. me or call 256-732-3303 AM-PM. 256-777-0060 PM-AM. I live in AL. So the times are central. Thanks Ken


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*How it works*

This is a link to a vidio on how The Bleat Swing works.

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?vi...efault.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskKF7kcDezhJxk0Y-acITTbC


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

That link said no longer available?? http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHoGRWPcb_M


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Bleat Swing*

Put your bleat sound at ground level and not up in the tree with you. Sets up in 5 minutes. You just pull the string and release it and the can will sound. Just add your can. 
$7.95 with free shipping. If you want to order more than 1, the price is as follows. 
1--7.95 
2--15.00 
3--22.00 
4--29.00 

Dealer inquiries are welcome 

If you want to order one you can 1--Call me at 256-777-0060 
2-- Make a payment with pay-pal to ([email protected]) 


This is The Bleat Swing in action 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHoGRWPcb_M


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Bleat Swing*

I'm still selling them. No web site yet but it's coming soon. Thanks Ken


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*website*

thebleatswing.com should be up by Monday


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

www.bleatswing.com is up and running. You need to place it in the address bar because it's so new. Thanks Chipchippy


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Now yah need to build a housing that can hide the motion of it swinging up ,and down. A leafy or camo mesh might work (wire frame????)


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

i am going to order one this week i must have one :darkbeer:


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

red man, your order is on it's way. Thanks Ken


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Bleat Swing*

Will it work? You tell me.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

sounds pretty cool, best of luck buddy


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Bleat Swing*

This is my setup on one of my ladder stands.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qsoHAV3_UI


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*bleat calls now avalable*

I now sell can calls with The Bleat Swing


----------

